# Sữa Aptamil Profutura là gì?



## kidsseo09 (17/1/22)

Sữa Aptamil Profutura là một loại sữa cao cấp bởi nó chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng tốt cho sức khỏe của bé. Đây là dòng sữa được nhiều bà mẹ châu Âu tin dùng.

Vậy Aptamil Profutura có những loại nào?
Aptamil Profutura có tất cả ba loại  ứng với các giai đoạn phát triển của bé dưới hai tuổi. 
Aptamil nổi tiếng bởi vị sữa ít ngọt, mát, và có vị gần giống sữa mẹ, ít ngọt 
Sữa hỗ trợ đắc lực cho bé phát triển chiều cao, trí não, thị giác và tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa. 
Về nguồn gốc xuất xứ, sữa Aptamil có từ nhiều nước như Anh, Pháp, Newzealand, Đức, Úc,… và ở mỗi nơi để phù hợp với tiêu chuẩn riêng, thể trạng của các bé của từng nước, sữa lại có sự thay đổi cho phù hợp.

Như vậy sữa Aptamil nói chung và Aptamil Profutura nói riêng là loại sữa rất tốt cho trẻ và có nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội. Các mẹ nên tìm mua, lựa chọn sữa tại các địa chỉ uy tín như hệ thống siêu thị mẹ và bé Kids Plaza. Khi mua sữa bột Aptamil cho bé tại đây, mẹ hoàn toàn yên tâm bởi đây là địa chỉ hàng đầu cung cấp sữa chất lượng và chính hãng.


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (17/1/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, WEB Đen THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
—
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203


----------

